# Choke tube question



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Let's say we use our factory tubes in modified for steel. It'll actually be a full choke now, right? Now, if a guy was to buy a PM, Kicks, or wad wizard or some other after market tube in modified, what would the pattern actually be with steel? Modified or full? I have a SX3 on the way and wanted to get an aftermarket tube in imp. mod. What should I buy? I am not fond of the PM and am seriously considering the Kicks but they don't have that pattern available. Thanks!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Some after market tubes such as the Kicks, PM, and Wad Wizard are designed primarily for steel, so the choke constrictions are accurate for steel.

I like the Kicks, Briley Extended Steel, and Carlson Extended Steel chokes...


----------

